# Rotator cuff



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2019)

It official.  Doc wants to do shoulder surgery.  Full and partial tears. I had other one done for same think and swore would never go through that again.  I think might just try live with it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2019)

Friend of mine tried stem cell repair and it seems to be working just fine for him.

Warren


----------



## TxwrightxT (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve heard nothing but rave reviews about stem cells. Biggest downside is cost. I’m pretty sure it’s not exactly covered under insurance.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry man...  I would get it fixed if it were me.  I had it done forever ago 25 years ago maybe more.  wife had it done a couple years ago with the added bonus of a torn biceps.  the nerve blocks and such are great these days.

but it can be a long recovery.  sorry to hear.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2019)

Having hard time coming to terms with it.  Live by myself and that last one was months of pain and the not being able to sleep in bed was the worst.  Cant seep in recliner.  My arm is 100% again though.  Took about a year.


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 10, 2019)

I hear'ya.... waiting to get a call from specialist... partialy torn tendon...family doc said probable surgical repair...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2019)

Have you had it scoped or something...  
I thought I had a torn rotator cuff...  couldn't lift or use my arm... Total pain...   My doc sent me to a sports medicine "chiropractor"....   First treatment he adjusted my spine,very gently, in one particular vertebrae.. I could feel the "POP"....  Pain was GONE...  I had FULL movement in my arm....  for 10 seconds... Multiple treatments for the muscles to relearn their positions and hold stuff in their proper place...  In six months all was good again...


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Just over 1 year out from a full tear repair on my right rotator cuff. Right now, the left is even worse. After doing that and the rehab once, I REALLY don't want to do it again. Holding out until the pain becomes unbearable and the arm becomes virtually useless - but I feel like I'm already about 80% there.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Have you had it scoped or something...
> I thought I had a torn rotator cuff...  couldn't lift or use my arm... Total pain...   My doc sent me to a sports medicine "chiropractor"....   First treatment he adjusted my spine,very gently, in one particular vertebrae.. I could feel the "POP"....  Pain was GONE...  I had FULL movement in my arm....  for 10 seconds... Multiple treatments for the muscles to relearn their positions and hold stuff in their proper place...  In six months all was good again...



I also hurt back when fell.  Guy at work said same as you.  Worth a try.  It definantly tore, MRI, but if can find way to live with worth it.  Thanks.


----------



## kit s (Oct 10, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> It official.  Doc wants to do shoulder surgery.  Full and partial tears. I had other one done for same think and swore would never go through that again.  I think might just try live with it.


Bummer...How long ago did you have other done...procedures have changed over the last few years and it may not be as bad.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2019)

kit s said:


> Bummer...How long ago did you have other done...procedures have changed over the last few years and it may not be as bad.



About 5 years ago.  Not just the surgery.  The PT pretty bad also.  Recovery is very long.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 10, 2019)

Had the right side scoped 10 years ago . It was torn on the bottom , but most of my trouble was frayed bone , and muscle reduced to hamburger on top of the shoulder from packing bundles of studs . Shaved the bone down and cut the muscle out . 
Had the nerve block in the neck , told me to take the pain meds ,,, I didn't . 
That blocker wore off ,,, I have never been in so much pain ever in my life . 
Mine took a good 6 years to get close to " ok " but I was still working doing the heavy lifting everyday . 
The PT didn't bother me , but I won't ever do it again unless I absolutely had to .


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 10, 2019)

any good Samaritan to shoot me and save me a misery..? or... anyone to cheer us up and say its ok to go and get surgical repair...


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Oct 10, 2019)

“Had the nerve block in the neck , told me to take the pain meds ,,, I didn't . 
That blocker wore off ,,, I have never been in so much pain ever in my life”

THIS. After that blocker wore off and I only had been taking Alleve (and foolishly thinking ‘this ain’t so bad’), I was praying for a swift end.


----------



## clifish (Oct 10, 2019)

I have/had 3 partially torn rotator cuff muscles, after going through physical therapy they determined I also had frozen shoulder.  Could not lift my right arm very well, kept me up at night etc.  So insurance company approves surgery, I go to Hospital for Special Surgery in New York City for pre-op testing.  They fail me...I had let my diabetes (type 2) get out of control and my A1C was 9.8 
( should be 6 or lower).  So I get myself under control, lose 27lbs and now my shoulder is totally free and can do anything.  It seems in addition to not healing torn muscles, Diabetes also can cause frozen shoulder.  I am not saying this is your issue,  but if you are diabetic it is worth checking you sugar levels...I would have never thought this could be that much of a solution.  I was 24 hours away from going under the knife.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a timely thread, for me, as I've been diagnosed needing shoulder replacement for both shoulders. (Too much fun high wind boardsailling / windsurfing and wave jumping).  Tore up both knees and shoulders.

Both shoulders are "bone on bone", right side rotator completely worn away and gone, left side not far behind.  I'm 70 and, like Brian, live alone.  Surgeon told me to expect to keep the arm in a sling and basically immobile for the first six weeks.  (How do you do that living alone?)

I figure that if I stop working, fishing, and guitar playing for 6 months to rehab one shoulder, to say nothing of a year to rehab two, I'll probably never get back to doing at least some of it.

Good luck to you Brian.  I'm pretty much in the same state of mind as you as far as I'm putting it off till day to day living with it gets worse than the prospect of surgery and rehab.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 17, 2019)

| decided to do it.  Next week.  Got through it last time somehow guess will again.  This sucks!!!  Wonder if can smoke with one arm.


----------



## clifish (Oct 17, 2019)

good luck!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 17, 2019)

There are a lot of things I've been wondering if you can do one armed.

Best luck to you.


----------



## siege (Oct 19, 2019)

I wish you well and a speedy recovery. I just had a knee done, and have 2 suggestions for you.
 First, buy a Breg or Polar Care Cube cold therapy unit. You put ice and water in it, plug it in, and it circulates very cold water for hours. It holds swelling down and speeds up healing. Grab a few bags of ice for the freezer, and you won't have to be constantly swapping out ice packs. The machine is $120 well spent, and is useful later on for other aches,pains and sprains.
Second, taking 2 or 3 Tylenol along with 2 or 3 Ibuprofin is also effective at reducing pain and swelling. I know first hand that it works. I have read that it can be as effective as opioids, but is much safer, and is not habit forming. Get your doctor's opinion first.
 As far as putting you out of your misery goes, your're probably to big to fit in the smoker,and too gnarly and tough to ever smoke long enough to get fork tender. 
TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 20, 2019)

I was looking at some of those cold therapy. I just not sure about getting it on and off by myself. I have ice bags and mats ready.  Of course my shoulder feeling better now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear that, Brian!!
It seems that the Rotator Cuff is something that gets injured by a lot of Wrestlers. I often hear about college wrestlers with Rotator Cuff injuries.
In fact when My Brother and I used to coach Connie Mack Baseball (13 to 16 year olds) we had a kid (our catcher) who missed the whole season, because he injured his Rotator Cuff in his final bout, while winning The "Greco Roman World Schoolboy Wrestling Championship". He was 13 years old at the time, and 4 years later he placed Second in the Annual Pennsylvania High School Wrestling Tournament, so he must have healed up pretty good.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 13, 2020)

Well been about 3 months and going back to work.  Just started using arm couple weeks ago.  Still have a couple months of therapy to go.  This been a tough road but there is light at the end of the tunnel now!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2020)

An arm that works....   That's quite an improvement...    ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Well been about 3 months and going back to work.  Just started using arm couple weeks ago.  Still have a couple months of therapy to go.  This been a tough road but there is light at the end of the tunnel now!





That's Great Brian!! Hang in there!!

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 13, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Well been about 3 months and going back to work.  Just started using arm couple weeks ago.  Still have a couple months of therapy to go.  This been a tough road but there is light at the end of the tunnel now!


Congratulations.  Is most of the pain gone after 3 months?  I just turned 70;  I figure if I have to stop working to rehab shoulder replacement,  I'll never get back to work.  Not ready to quit yet so I'm in "grin and bear it" mode.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2020)

Great news glad it is working out for you.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 15, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Congratulations.  Is most of the pain gone after 3 months?  I just turned 70;  I figure if I have to stop working to rehab shoulder replacement,  I'll never get back to work.  Not ready to quit yet so I'm in "grin and bear it" mode.


Most the pain gone now.  Just gets sore from PT.  Doc has me on 5 lb lifting restriction for 2 more months.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 15, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Most the pain gone now.  Just gets sore from PT.  Doc has me on 5 lb lifting restriction for 2 more months.


Thanks for the comeback.   I appreciate it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

I looked at this thread months ago, scares the crap out of me. I'm very happy for you that things are working out! I've had both hips replaced in 2015, came out perfect. Both my shoulders are completely shot after 34 years in the carpenters union and hitting golf balls seven days a week, it hurts like hell to put on a tee shirt. Brian, are you able to sleep on your shoulder now? I'm 68 and unsure if I want to invest the recuperation time in the time I have left on this planet. Shoulders hurt all the time, affect my sleep, and make lifting things over my head more than just a little uncomfortable. I can still drag or lift 50-60 pounds around, and am still able to fish. Still scared. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> completely shot after 34 years in the carpenters union


Ray , you and me both . 30 years metal studs and dry wall .  Tore my right one in 2007 lifting fire treated 3/4 plywood  over my head . Couldn't  raise my arm high enough to open a door .  Didn't fix the tear because it was on the bottom side of the muscle , but he removed damaged muscle and bone on the top of the shoulder .  
It's some bad pain ,, can't say it's not .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

I hear ya Chop! I've got a friend who had the surgery  a few years back and still isn't over it. I'm afraid if I let them cut me they won't stop until they do what they want. I want to be able to travel and fish for awhile, I can still get my Honda 2000's in and out of the truck. After a couple of five oz glasses of Evan I get a good four hours of sleep before the turning and tossing starts. Screw it, I'm scared to let them cut my shoulders. Never let them cut my back and I sure as hell have no regrets about that decision. Getting old ain't for sissy's! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> After a couple of five oz glasses of Evan I get a good four hours of sleep before the turning and tossing starts.


Yup . The self medication is a fact of life for heavy commercial construction workers . I retired at 57 . Because I was so broke down I just could not do it any more . After being off 2 years  my shoulders are good , but the rest of me is shot . Need both knees replaced , but he wants to do back surgery first . NO WAY ! I'm doin pretty good on Jim Beam black and Budweiser .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 18, 2020)

I am 58.  Took about 6  weeks to be able to lie down.  The 1st few weeks pretty tough.    I been doing all my PT.  Almost 3 months now and after 2 days back to work it feels pretty good.  First time feel like it going to be OK.  I still have 2 months of PT but doing most of it at home.  It is hard but you get through it.  I did not wear sling much around house unless doing something.  This my 2nd one.  1st one is back to 100%.   Took about 6 months.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 18, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I am 58.  Took about 6  weeks to be able to lie down.  The 1st few weeks pretty tough.    I been doing all my PT.  Almost 3 months now and after 2 days back to work it feels pretty good.  First time feel like it going to be OK.  I still have 2 months of PT but doing most of it at home.  It is hard but you get through it.  I did not wear sling much around house unless doing something.  This my 2nd one.  1st one is back to 100%.   Took about 6 months.



Glad to hear that it's working out OK.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm happy to hear that everything is working out well for you Brian, you deserve some good fortune after having gone thru all you've had to do. RAY


----------



## TH-n-PA (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm not clicking that.....


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I'm not clicking that.....


Yeah been several of those lately!

Keith


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 5, 2022)

Good choice another spammer bites the dust it never ends


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yeah been several of those lately!
> 
> Keith





TH-n-PA said:


> I'm not clicking that.....




Thanks Guys!!!
I came close to clicking on that one. Curiosity nearly got me.
Having Cat pets most of my life must have rubbed off on me.
It was your "Above" posts that prevented my clicking.
Also: Good Job Piney!!

Bear


----------



## tbern (Sep 6, 2022)

nice to see guys looking out for this junk and removing it from the forum, thanks!!


----------



## zwiller (Sep 6, 2022)

Not sure what is going on but have always suffered from rotator pain.  I think it is impingement.  Anyhow, went online and studied and tested different PT exercises for RC over a few months.  I eventually found the one below.  Cannot promise it will help everyone but was a life changer for me.  It actually healed my right and that was my worst.  Not my video or any affiliation at all.


----------



## overhaii896 (Sep 6, 2022)

I had it done forever ago 25 years ago maybe more. wife had it done a couple years ago with the added bonus of a torn biceps. the nerve blocks and such are great these days.  
get-mobdro.com


----------



## TH-n-PA (Sep 6, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Guys!!!
> I came close to clicking on that one. Curiosity nearly got me.
> Having Cat pets most of my life must have rubbed off on me.
> It was your "Above" posts that prevented my clicking.
> ...


I know it is easy to click without thinking.

At work the IT dept sends out emails trying to get you to click just so it goes to a GOTCHA page.

They only tricked me twice before I caught on…..


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 6, 2022)

This a old thread.  Both my shoulders did very well once I got through that first year.  Now this boat and fishing playing hell on my back!


----------

